# Traditional Archery Girls



## rraming

I'm a big ice fishing guy and up here in the North Woods we have a group of girls called the Bikini Ice Fishing Team - I think they should have a Bikini Traditional Archery Team. One more weekend and I can get back to it


----------



## sdpeb1

*hmmmm*

Makes you want to join Minnesota Bowhunter club. Those aren't health cards hanging on their bikini bottoms are they. lol


----------



## elk country rp

...........(speechless).............


----------



## Snuffer

Makes ya PROUD to be a Minnesoatan!!!


----------



## CA Bowhunter

Snuffer said:


> Makes ya PROUD to be a Minnesoatan!!!


Easy now look at the tan on those girls there from California


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*no no no*

no those are fishing licenses lol lol lol don`t forget the suns strong up here in the north...:darkbeer:


----------



## huntersteve

my bags are packed...that's it...I'm moving...Steve


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies

I didnt realize I loved fishing so much.


----------



## kegan

Wow.

But I have a question: how do they not FREEZE to death before they catch a fish?


----------



## str8sh2ter

*Nice...*

equipment.


----------



## Chris Wilson

I've got the sudden urge to move North and take up ice fishing.


----------



## Snuffer

Them Minnesota gals are tough, thats their winter wear. You should see'em in their summer duds!!!
Got to love it (ice fishen) in MN.


----------



## katman

Wow that makes it hard to go fishing in MN. Do they need a bait guy?

Really it is a strategy during fishing tourny's, all the guys will be checking them out while they catch all the fish.


----------



## 45-70cannon

Oh My,....(YUM)

makes ya wanna come up to go fishin...........
yup it surley does!



45-70


----------



## Warbow

...hmm...brings new meaning to "catch anything?"


----------



## Darton01

Warbow said:


> ...hmm...brings new meaning to "catch anything?"


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Im a big ice fisherman too.

And ive never seen anything like that bunch crusing across the hardwaters!!!! I sure wouldnt be hesitant to tell them where the fish are biting!

Michigan here needs to keep up with the times, lol.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

On a history thread, there was a photo from a national archery tournament sometime in the late 50s/early 60s in which a very attractive young woman in a knee-length skirt and high heels was displaying excellent form, archery form, that is! 

Back to the original question: Why not? Where are all the Trad-Archeresses? I kinda think it'd be up to them, though they'd obviously have quite a fan club!:wink:


----------



## Warbow

Flint Hills Tex said:


> On a history thread, there was a photo from a national archery tournament sometime in the late 50s/early 60s in which a very attractive young woman in a knee-length skirt and high heels was displaying excellent form, archery form, that is!
> 
> Back to the original question: Why not? Where are all the Trad-Archeresses? I kinda think it'd be up to them, though they'd obviously have quite a fan club!:wink:


Well, I don't want to get too Mutantville in this thread, but it is hard to beat the turn of the century for excellent "displaying excellent form." Check triple Olympic Gold Medalist, Matilda Howell, in this 1904 photo. Genuine English Longbow with horn nocks? Yup, now that there is one of your real "Traditional Archery Girls." Of course shed be DQed from IFFA Longbow division for the horn nocks.


----------



## cptbrain

What's an out of state fishing license cost?


----------



## kegan

Howard Hill's shorts have aot of female archers shooting. However, none wear such appealing attire:wink:.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

Here's an example that might make it hard for a guy to concentrate on his shot:


----------



## bbairborne

Sweet! Very nice!


----------



## fishbomb

could be the start of a calendar or at bikini contest


----------



## JimPic

Here's an oldie but still a goodie


----------



## SandSquid

JimPic said:


> Here's an oldie but still a goodie


Horrid Form!!!!


----------



## huntersteve

looks like great form to me.......Steve


----------



## Chris Wilson

Hmmmm, nice.


----------



## Raider2000

I'm already packed, y-all need a GM Master Tech up their don't ya.


----------



## bambam1

I'll donate some archery equiptment if i can be involved in any way,,,,,, Here,,,,,,seriously,,,,take it all!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cody roiter

the best on I have ever seen









And yes them are wood arrows LOL:shade:


----------



## Raider2000

cody roiter said:


> the best on I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yes them are wood arrows LOL*:shade:



Why yes they are :shade::drool:


----------



## 5Points

*I want one*

I want one!


----------



## Ratdog68

*Why only one?*



5Points said:


> I want one!


 :darkbeer:


----------



## 5Points

*One is plenty!*

One's plenty! Makes me think of that old joke, "Why do men die first"? Because they want to.

Now that said, the picture of the lovely young lady shooting the bow is really, really nice. 

Of the Ice fishing girls, which one would you choose?

5


----------



## Ratdog68

5Points said:


> One's plenty! Makes me think of that old joke, "Why do men die first"? Because they want to.
> 
> Now that said, the picture of the lovely young lady shooting the bow is really, really nice.
> 
> Of the Ice fishing girls, which one would you choose?
> 
> 5


I stand by my original remark/question... no one should have JUST one !


----------



## AKmud

Two words fellas............











*HIGH MAINTENANCE!*:moony:


----------



## str8sh2ter

AKmud said:


> Two words fellas............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HIGH MAINTENANCE!*:moony:


any maintainance men out there??? I can fix anything!


----------



## YankeeRebel

cody roiter said:


> the best on I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes them are wood arrows LOL:shade:


What arrows??


----------



## bradd7

I still like the oldies....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*att bradd*

bradd your showing your age with those pics scores are posted for seaway challenge now...


----------



## 09hoytkatera

*Exactly*



YankeeRebel said:


> What arrows??


I am glad I am not the only one that didn't see arrows in that picture.:shade:


----------



## JASON WILLIAMS

ya me to


----------



## 5Points

*Hey, where'd she go?*



5Points said:


> One's plenty! Makes me think of that old joke, "Why do men die first"? Because they want to.
> 
> Now that said, the picture of the lovely young lady shooting the bow is really, really nice.
> 
> Of the Ice fishing girls, which one would you choose?
> 
> 5


The one I was talking about "went away"! That was one of my all time favorites.

5


----------



## Ratdog68

*Hmmmm...?*



5Points said:


> The one I was talking about "went away"! That was one of my all time favorites.
> 
> 5


The one I posted IS "gone". I wonder why a moderator would've pulled it? Surely it wasn't simply because she was pullin' on a wheeled bow?


----------



## LoneHunter069

*cool*

i'm taking up ice fishiin...permanently..


----------



## ItchyBro

cody roiter said:


> the best on I have ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes them are wood arrows LOL:shade:


Man them arrows are hard!


----------



## bogeyrider63

ARROWS. what arrows? lol


----------



## Miamishooter

*Best post ever!!!!*

Great to get away from serious posts....

Now seriously: What would attract more ladies into the sport?


----------



## SandSquid

Miamishooter said:


> Now seriously: What would attract more ladies into the sport?


Less lecherous men trying to hook-up all the time.


----------



## Ratdog68

SandSquid said:


> Less lecherous men trying to hook-up all the time.


 Now? What fun would THAT be???


----------



## str8sh2ter

*but seriously...*

does it get any better than her??????? I guess I'm "Traditional"


----------



## Ratdog68

*I gotta say...*



str8sh2ter said:


> does it get any better than her??????? I guess I'm "Traditional"



Hey... works for me !! :darkbeer: Good choice of brand too !


----------



## AKmud

I like this one too....


----------



## str8sh2ter

*speechless...*

My old heart is weak!:darkbeer:. Very nice!


----------



## ravensgait

SandSquid said:


> Less lecherous men trying to hook-up all the time.


LMAO but very very true must be a lot of lonely archers out there  Randy


----------



## SandSquid

ravensgait said:


> LMAO but very very true must be a lot of lonely archers out there  Randy


I see the way guys look at my oldest daughter. I make it a point to let them know she is.... and that I am not to be trifled with.


----------



## Miamishooter

*A more serious reason....*



SandSquid said:


> Less lecherous men trying to hook-up all the time.


I did sound a lot like trying to hook up, but I am too married and old for this...

What I am really trying to do is to make it a more popular sport and develop a business out of it. Therefore my question about getting more women involved in this sport.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

SandSquid said:


> I see the way guys look at my oldest daughter. I make it a point to let them know she is.... and that I am not to be trifled with.


Kinda reminds me of the lyrics to that Rodney Atkins country song:

Well now that I’m a father,
I’m scared to death one day my daughter
Is gonna find
That teenage boy I used to be,
That seems to have just one thing on his mind.

Hey y'all run along and have some fun.
I'll see you when you get back.
Bet I’ll be up all night
Still cleanin' this gun.:wink:

In all honesty, though, women like the Martin Girl, Laura Francese, not only look great, but shoot great as well (probably much better than most of us). Now Ms. Francese earns part of her living through advertising/having Martin as a sponsor, and I doubt they'd be paying her as much if she wasn't pretty.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex

Miamishooter said:


> What I am really trying to do is to make it a more popular sport and develop a business out of it. Therefore my question about getting more women involved in this sport.


I think you have to get away from the hunter/macho image that turns a lot of women off. This is just an assumption on my part, but I believe that women would feel more attracted to target archery than field/3-D. 

You could always go over to the Women's Archery board and ask them why they shoot and how they think you could involve more ladies in our sport!


----------



## kegan

We'll just get Zach Effron to start shooting, that should start women off into archery, right?


----------



## Raider2000

kegan said:


> We'll just get Zach Effron to start shooting, that should start women off into archery, right?


Please...

Maybe then my 15 year old will start shooting again "her mom didn't like her shooting so she quit after 1.5 years & she was getting really good."


----------



## NewSugaBow

*Lol*

YOU GUYS ALL GOT YOUR FEATHERS IN A RUFFLE...Makes a woman Proud!!!


----------



## 5Points

*But seriously*



AKmud said:


> Two words fellas............
> 
> 
> 
> *HIGH MAINTENANCE!*:moony:



Well, I'm a pretty decent mechanic, but I'd hate to have to figure out the book on that one!  

5


----------



## JASON WILLIAMS

lol


----------



## WillAdams

I suspect the image which was pulled was one of a certain naïve young lady here on AT who posted it hoping for feedback on her form and instead got lecherousness over her endowments, so asked that the image be pulled.

Women are people, not objects, and any admiration should acknowledge that.


----------



## Warbow

WillAdams said:


> I suspect the image which was pulled was one of a certain naïve young lady here on AT who posted it hoping for feedback on her form and instead got lecherousness over her endowments, so asked that the image be pulled.
> 
> Women are people, not objects, and any admiration should acknowledge that.


Seems that isn't the only thing that was pulled from the thread--not sure why it got necro-bumped in the first place, though.

But, back to form:

Good form:



Warbow said:


> Well, I don't want to get too Mutantville in this thread, but it is hard to beat the turn of the century for excellent "displaying excellent form." Check triple Olympic Gold Medalist, Matilda Howell, in this 1904 photo. Genuine English Longbow with horn nocks? Yup, now that there is one of your real "Traditional Archery Girls." Of course shed be DQed from IFFA Longbow division for the horn nocks.


Bad form:


JimPic said:


> Here's an oldie but still a goodie


The latter clearly being a classic case of being overbowed 

But, good to see the AT member who's photo was leader at was pulled from the thread. I think we all want the forum to be a friendly, supportive place and I expect folks mayhaps realize that their appreciative ogling was not conducive to that.


----------



## I'o

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/178205/every_mans_dream_girl/


----------



## RecurvesOnly

I think the girls in the first photo would have to use only "Bare" archery products.


----------

